# New Tv Show 'Caged'



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Just seen this advertised on MTV, have you seen this? what do you think?

I think it's just another attempt by lame ass tv execs to take something and make it "hip"...like what they did with Miami and LA Ink, they showed those and then all of a sudden the world and his wife was trying to be a tattoo artist, personally I hope the show flops as I can't see it doing the sport any good in the long run, sure it might get more people into MMA, but they most likely won't be interested because they love the sport, it'll be because it's "cool" and "alternative".

I hate how everything has to be turned into a trend these days, when I was a kid I was the only one in my school who was doing MMA (I'm 22 now) and most kids didn't even know what the hell it was! now it seems that everyone's a "Cage Fighter"...makes me wanna chunder tbh.

What are your views?


----------

